# How to patch hole in Cinderblock



## swp4lfe (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello there is 2 holes on my concrete/cinderblock wall in the back of my house. Luckily the holes are in the alley way so that i wont ever see them but I would like to patch them and was wondering how I can do this? More or less what to use. I bought some regular concrete ready mix (quickrete - 80lb bag) and i was just going to fill in the hole and put a pice of plywood and a 2x4 and wedge it up against it to make sure no concrete pours down the rest of the wall. Is this the best way or should I use something else??? Heres a picture of the problem.


----------



## Michael Olding (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes that will work about as well as anything if you're not concerned about 'faking' a joint to simulate the block work. Leave maybe 1 1/2" at the top of the plywood so you can push the fresh pea gravel mix into the hole.

Slightly wet the block and plywood before bracing it against the hole then gently tap the plywood every so often as you fill to compact the concrete. Should work out for you just fine.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Wouldn't a smoother masonry mortar be easier to work with and give a better looking patch? I dunno, not much of a mason myself.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

A.T.C. said:


> Wouldn't a smoother masonry mortar be easier to work with and give a better looking patch? I dunno, not much of a mason myself.


That's what I would do, throw some junk in there and mortar it up, fake the joint and walk away.

But, he already went out and got the concrete. May as well use it.

Cheers,
D.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Speed Crete. The only way to fly


----------

